# 4th Oct 08 *Pic Update 1*



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay well ive only got 1 out of 2 the litters i was planning for as one doe ate her and is now acting as a nanny towards the ones that have just been born.

Ill try and get picture later or tomorrow the babies while i do a quick head count 

Hopefully ill get more longhaireds with longer hair 









Think theres about 6-8.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Babies !!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww, little pink 'uns too! They look fab!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Im getting pretty scared now as the mother doesnt seem to be producing milk and they have no visable milk in there tummies.

IVe explained it the best i can in the help section.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Well shes has decided to knack everyone of them apart from oen a little girl.


----------

